# طلب : مشروع هندسة اتصالات



## EngHota (2 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتههذي اول مشاركه لي بالملتقىانا طالب بهندسة الاتصالات في السنه الثالثه مطلوب مني مشروع يكون فيه :introductionproblemobjectivemethodologyblock diagramcostreference ما يكون عن network-securityارجو المساعده


----------



## EngHota (2 أبريل 2014)

introduction ; 
problem : 
objective : 
methodology : 
block diagram : 
cost : 
: reference​


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

ممكن مشروع


----------

